# integrado HS153SP-J



## TRANSGM (Abr 17, 2013)

amigos del foro busco la hoja de datos o si alguien sabe la configuración de este integrado HS153SP-J por su atención muy agradecido


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2013)

Pone foto de la plaqueta a ver si te podemos ayudar mejor

Saludos !


----------

